# Wydajność ATI w 2D

## rampage7

Tak więc skusiłem się na Radeona 4850. Właściwie to mój pierwszy Radeon...

Skusiłem się, bo już miałem dość wydajności 2D Nvidii pod KDE4.

Jakość działania Nvidii pod KDE4 to był śmiech na sali. Ale przyznać muszę jedno - Nvidia przynajmniej działała, czego o Ati powiedzieć nie mogę. Tutaj śmiech na sali to w ogóle działanie sterowników zamkniętych ze stajni AMD.

Obsługa xvideo, z której tak się wszyscy cieszą to nieporozumienie - może i jest obsługa, ale w nvidii XV przebijające się przy włączonym composite nad wszystkie inne okna to czasy tak zamierzchłe, że już ich prawie nie pamiętam.

Największą bolączką nvidii była zmiana rozmiarów okien.... W przypadku ati nie doszukałem się narzekań na ten temat. Czy to znaczy, że ATi używają flegmatycy? U mnie maksymalizacja okna firefoxa/konquerora czy czegokolwiek innego zajmuje z zegarkiem w ręku jedną sekundę. Nie ważne czy to kwin 3 z włączonym composite, czy kwin 4, czy może Compiz. I to wszystko na Core2 Quad @ 3,2GHz. Gdyby nawet zrzucić to na procesor to powinno być szybciej. Człowiek ma wrażenie, że pracuje na zdalnym serwerze VNC  :Wink: 

W związku z tym pytanie - czy to ze mną/moim sprzętem coś nie tak, czy może to faktycznie wina ATi? U Was funkcje 2D działają dobrze?

Czy u Was cokolwiek się poprawiło w kwestii maksymalizacji/zmiany rozmiaru okien z włączonym Composite? Bo według AMD w Catalyst 8.6 poprawiono ów błąd. Jeśli poprawiono to jak musiało działać to wcześniej? Maksymalizacja okna w 5 sekund?  :Wink: 

Więc może programiści KDE powinni rzec, że ich nowe środowisko działa tylko na grafice Intela?  :Wink:  Bo na pewno nie mogę powiedzieć, że zamknięty sterownik AMD zrównał się z Nvidią. Poczynając od programu do ustawień, poprzez opengl, kończąc na obsłudze nowoczesnych efektów 2D dzieli je przepaść jakościowa. Łączą je bugi wydajnościowe  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr Adam

A próbowałeś z otwartymi sterownikami?

----------

## timor

Napisz dokładnie jak masz wszystko ustawione, xorg.conf, glxinfo i inne pierdoły przydatne przy namierzaniu problemów z grafiką.

----------

## rampage7

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> A próbowałeś z otwartymi sterownikami?

 

Otwarte działają jednak na obecnym etapie rozwoju dla najnowszych radeonów nie oferują żadnej akceleracji - ani 2D ani 3D.

----------

## rampage7

 *timor wrote:*   

> Napisz dokładnie jak masz wszystko ustawione, xorg.conf, glxinfo i inne pierdoły przydatne przy namierzaniu problemów z grafiką.

 

Jasne, wrzucę, nie zrobiłem tego jednak jak do tej pory, ponieważ zastanawiam się, czy nie jest to po prostu normą. Biorę pod uwagę fakt, że ATi może tak po prostu mieć. Przeszukałem internet wzdłuż i wszerz, zobaczyłem dziesiątki xorg.conf. Znalazłem również wprost śmieszne rozwiązania problemu skalowania okien w stylu "uzywaj innego efektu zmiany rozmiaru okna w compiz"  :Wink: 

wybrane sekcje xorg.conf:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RadeonHD 4850"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "on"

Option "TexturedVideo" "on"

Option "VideoOverlay" "off"

Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

Option "Textured2D" "on"

Option "TexturedXrender" "off"

Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

Option "BackingStore" "on"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

        Option  "RENDER"        "Enable"

        Option  "DAMAGE"        "Enable"

EndSection

```

No i Xorg.0.log na pastebin: link

----------

## timor

A szedłeś tym tropem:

```
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
```

Może spróbuj ustawić czystego XGL'a zamiast AIGLX'a, według tego: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

----------

## rampage7

Postanowiłem dziś sprawdzić sterownik otwarty radeonhd - akceleracji 2D oczywiście jeszcze nie wspiera, jednak komfort pracy na szybkim CPU jest i tak znacznie wyższy niż na fglrx.

```

(**) RADEONHD(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(**) RADEONHD(0): Option "AccelMethod" "exa"

(WW) RADEONHD(0): RV770: HW 2D acceleration is not implemented yet.

(**) RADEONHD(0): Selected ShadowFB.

```

Przy oglądaniu filmu w hd 720p i włączonym composite Xorg zabiera 70% czasu CPU a kaffeine 30 - 40  :Wink: 

Mając 4 rdzenie jeden można poświęcić na akcelerację 2D jeśli producent karty nie poczuwa się do zapewnienia tegoż  :Wink: 

Przynajmniej działa przeźroczystość, video bez migotania i powiększanie okna nie trwa całych wieków. Co nie zmienia faktu, że dopiero działajace wolne sterowniki oferujące akcelerację 2D/3D będą wybawieniem od badziewia serwowanego przez ATi, lekko poratowanego przez AMD.

----------

## muzg

@rampage7 jak by linux mial taka grafike jak windows to by go ktos uzywal   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

widze, że naczelny troll wrócił.

----------

## timor

rampage7 łącząc się z Tobą w bólu również zakupiłem ATi 4850..... i mam pytanie: jak Ty w ogóle drivery zainstalowałeś?

Ja miałem wcześniej GF 6600 i miałem po nich mały bałagan, ale z tym sobie poradziłem. Problem mam z kompilacją ati-drivers (wiem o buraku z 2.6.26) i to zarówno na 2.6.25 jak i 2.6.26. Na razie jadę na vesie, ale jednak drivery by się przydały  :Wink: 

----------

## the_kira

Hm, mówicie, że 2d nawala? Czytając to http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ati_radeonhd_4850&num=1 miałem wrażenie, że ze wsparciem jest dość dobrze... niebawem będę stawiał jakiegoś compiza na hd4850 i też będę się z tym babrał :\

----------

## timor

Zainstalowałem wreszcie drivery ati... trochę z tym pierdo... było ;/

Po odinstalowaniu driverów nvidi zostało mi trochę syfu (martwych dowiązań symbolicznych) i to bruzgało, przez co nie mogłem prawie nic skompilować (chodzi o soft korzystający z libGL, glitz itd...).

Z tym przesuwaniem okien to jakiś burak jest, musi być na to jakaś opcja. Jakie configi się u Was najlepiej sprawują? I jakie wersje driverów macie?

----------

## rampage7

 *timor wrote:*   

> Zainstalowałem wreszcie drivery ati... trochę z tym pierdo... było ;/
> 
> Po odinstalowaniu driverów nvidi zostało mi trochę syfu (martwych dowiązań symbolicznych) i to bruzgało, przez co nie mogłem prawie nic skompilować (chodzi o soft korzystający z libGL, glitz itd...).
> 
> 

 

Dobrze, że sobie poradziłeś, bo nie zaglądałem tu jakiś czas  :Wink:  No było pi**lenia maksymalnie z tym fantem. Ale w sumie to ja bym Ci nawet nie powiedział, bo ja już w końcu sam nie wiedziałem co zrobiłem. Raz mi brakowało libgl, potem nie miałem już sterów nvidii, ale libgl dalej nvidiowy, potem wszystko ręcznie usunąłem, potem znowu to działać nie chciało i przy 10 próbie w końcu poszło i jest  :Wink: 

No a teraz mam KDE4 z overlay'a, no i znowu chwilowo przeskoczyłem na fglrx. Tego się nie da używać. Nie rozumiem jak na Phoronix mogli napisać, że ta karta ma dobre wsparcie dla Linuksa. Przecież to jest nieporozumienie. Narysowanie nowego okna trwa około sekundy z włączonym composite. To ja już nie wiem co jest gorsze. Nvidia przynajmniej pod KDE3 i compizem działała.

Próbowałem zgłosić bug w ATI. Oni traktują ludzi jak debili. Dostałem w odpowiedzi dwa linki - do jakiegoś faq, gdzie piszą oczywistości na temat odpalenia sterownika (który mam poprawnie odpalony gdyby ktoś zajrzał w Xorg0.log który dołączyłem do zgłoszenia). A drugi do wiki na którym nic nie ma. Czy oni nas mają za debili? Gdy odpisałem, że to nie stanowi rozwiązania, dostałem kolejną odpowiedź z odsyłającą mnie do tych dwóch linków, które mają stanowić magiczne "solution"  :Very Happy:  Po prostu wypas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Z tym przesuwaniem okien to jakiś burak jest, musi być na to jakaś opcja. Jakie configi się u Was najlepiej sprawują? I jakie wersje driverów macie?

 

Przesuwaniem? U mnie przesuwanie śmiga płynnie. Zmiana rozmiaru/pojawienie się daje sekundowe lagi.

A config? Gdzieś wyszukałem, ale to i tak nic nie daje w porównaniu do stanu, gdy nie ustawiałem niczego:

```

Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "on" #->This one IS absolutely NEEDED! It shouldn't be missed!

Option "TexturedVideo" "on" #->AVIVO accelerated video through 3D engine ideal for Compiz(speaking for fullscreen always). See Note 0...

Option "VideoOverlay" "off" #->Set it to "on" only if you use tvtime. See Note 0...

Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off" #->Deprecated generally that's why off. See Note 0...

Option "Textured2D" "on" #->Experimental now works for all! See Note 1...

Option "TexturedXrender" "off" #->Experimental doesn't work for 2D Window Managers with 8.5 Catalyst! See Note 2...

Option "UseFastTLS" "1" #->Enable/disable fast thread local storage. Disable this option when virtual machines or WineX fail to work properly.

Option "BackingStore" "on" #->Helps alot. See Note 3...

```

Tyle mam wklejone w xorg.conf. Do pełnego opisu trzeba było by wygooglować stronę, z której to wziąłem  :Smile: 

edit: znalazłem. Zaczerpnąłem to stąd

----------

## timor

Szczerze mówiąc to obecnie jestem dość mocno podkur...ony... Przez zwiechy X'ów musiałem kilka twardych resetów zrobić, przez co rozwaliłem sobie raida 5-tkę (nie synchronizował mi się), ale spoko - z tym sobie poradziłem. Problem był z rozwalonym XFS'em bo po naprawieniu działała mi większość ale nie wszystko (np. zamiast mplayera odpalał mi się całkiem inny program) - takich cyrków jak żyję nie widziałem. Obecnie siedzę na Arch'u (tutaj są nowsze drivery 8.6 i zachowują się dość stabilnie), zrobiłem backup i moje 3,5 letnie Gentoo leci pod format... ;/

Ciekaw jestem jak jest z driverami 8.7, może rzeczywiście coś poprawili... Na razie dobrze, że miałem inny system to sobie to trochę pozbierałem.

----------

## rampage7

 *timor wrote:*   

> Szczerze mówiąc to obecnie jestem dość mocno podkur...ony... Przez zwiechy X'ów musiałem kilka twardych resetów zrobić, przez co rozwaliłem sobie raida 5-tkę (nie synchronizował mi się), ale spoko - z tym sobie poradziłem. Problem był z rozwalonym XFS'em bo po naprawieniu działała mi większość ale nie wszystko (np. zamiast mplayera odpalał mi się całkiem inny program) - takich cyrków jak żyję nie widziałem. Obecnie siedzę na Arch'u (tutaj są nowsze drivery 8.6 i zachowują się dość stabilnie), zrobiłem backup i moje 3,5 letnie Gentoo leci pod format... ;/
> 
> Ciekaw jestem jak jest z driverami 8.7, może rzeczywiście coś poprawili... Na razie dobrze, że miałem inny system to sobie to trochę pozbierałem.

 

jak dla mnie to nic nie poprawili, bo mam te sterowniki. Zmiana rozmiaru okien jak się ślimaczyła tak się ślimaczy, zwiechy przy wyłączaniu x jak były, tak są, a xv jak migotało przy włączonym composite, tak migocze. Czekamy na otwarte sterowniki chyba  :Wink: 

Ja całe szczęście siedzę na bezpieczniejszych systemach plików, nie mam raida, jednak fakt faktem, że tyle resetów moje 2-letnie gentoo od początku nie przeżyło, co w 2 tygodnie posiadania ATi. Ale co tam  :Wink:  Przynajmniej sobie pogram w to i owo... pod windows  :Wink: 

Szkoda gadać. Tylko po co ta nagonka na NV?

----------

## timor

Czy nagonka na NV.... no nie koniecznie. 4850 to na prawdę świetna karta. Mam 19" monitor z rozdz. 1280x1024 - mogę grać we wszystko na full detalach. AVIVO nawet na linuxie działa fajnie. Szkoda tylko, że te drivery są tak problematyczne. Przypuszczam, że na gentoo nawet bardziej niż na innych distrach - w końcu wszystko może być zrobione jak tylko sobie user zażyczy i ciężko przygotować standardową dobrze działającą paczkę driverów. Trochę mnie to zaczyna męczyć ;/

----------

## rampage7

 *timor wrote:*   

> Czy nagonka na NV.... no nie koniecznie. 4850 to na prawdę świetna karta. Mam 19" monitor z rozdz. 1280x1024 - mogę grać we wszystko na full detalach. AVIVO nawet na linuxie działa fajnie. Szkoda tylko, że te drivery są tak problematyczne. Przypuszczam, że na gentoo nawet bardziej niż na innych distrach - w końcu wszystko może być zrobione jak tylko sobie user zażyczy i ciężko przygotować standardową dobrze działającą paczkę driverów. Trochę mnie to zaczyna męczyć ;/

 

Nie no - o nagonce oczywiście myślałem w kategoriach Linuksa. Pod windows nie żałuję ani jednej wydanej złotówki, gdyż karta jest po prostu niesamowita. Crysis w max detalach w 1280x1024 za niecałe 500zł. Pod Linuksem też nie żałuję, pod warunkiem, ze wyłączę composite, bo wtedy wszystko śmiga aż miło.

Kusi mnie sprawdzić czy to samo dzieje się np. pod ubuntu. Może to jednak nasza wina skoro tak mało na ten temat informacji w sieci?

----------

## Odinist

Kupiłem Radeona 3650 HD (Chciałem jakiegoś GeForce'a ale tylko to mieli w sklepie). Żałuję wydanych pieniędzy. Wydajność w 2D dramatyczna nawet pod Windowsem, na Linuksie tego prawie nie da się używać, nie pomogły żadne wpisy w xorg.conf (pod Radkiem 9550 wydajność się poprawiała). Nawet dekodowanie x264 czy lavc nie działa pod linuksem, filmy tną. I to pod fglrx. Przy korzystaniu ze sterownika open source brak nawet całkowitej akceleracji 2D  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rampage7

wierzycie w cuda? (te "cuda" małymi literami pisane  :Wink:  )

Jak widać na Phoronixie wierzą  :Wink:  Ależ powiało optymizmem. Właściwie to bardziej nadzieją dla milionów posiadaczy R6xx i RV7xx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If all goes according to plan we'll hopefully see the R600 3D documentation in early September and within the first few weeks of that there should be a first-cut open-source 3D driver that covers the Radeon HD 2000 and 3000 series (possibly the Radeon HD 4800 series too). By the end of the year we would anticipate "a good level" of 2D/3D open-source support for these graphics cards. For those that don't know, there has been basic mode-setting support for most of the R600 GPUs since the end of last year in the two open-source DDX drivers. Stay tuned to Phoronix for all of the latest information on an open-source AMD.
> 
> 

 

A więc.... módlmy się  :Wink:  za developerów wolnych sterowników. Ja już naprawdę mam dość cyrków z zamkniętymi sterownikami grafiki - i to zarówno ATi jak i NV (jednak sterowniki NV i tak bedę milej wspominał)  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Ja odkąd mam lapka walczę z Radeonem 9600. 

2D działa nieźle (miałem lekkie lagi przy menu w KDE4, ale okna chodziły dobrze) z kolei 3D to porażka. Na otwartych sterownikach połowa gier 3D chodzi jak żółw, a fglrx przy przełączaniu sesji X'ów (a czasem i bez tego) zawiesza cały komputer.

Generalnie bieda z nędzą i bardzo żałuję, że nie mogę zmienić tego złomu choćby na intela  :Sad: 

Nie wiem za co te paciuloki z AMD mają czelność zawołać choćby złotówkę za ich karty 

EDIT

Żeby nie było, że ja coś napsułem - te same problemy nam na Gentoo, Debianie i Arch'u  :Razz: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

Tez miałem kiedyś problemy z grami na radeonie X550, rozwiazaniem okazało się emerge driconf i wyłaczenie ktorejś opcji. Dzieki temu uruchomiłem Tux Racera i Secret Maryo Chronicles.

~/.drirc

```
<driconf>

    <device screen="0" driver="r300">

        <application name="Default">

            <option name="force_s3tc_enable" value="false" />

            <option name="texture_coord_units" value="8" />

            <option name="fthrottle_mode" value="2" />

            <option name="disable_stencil_two_side" value="false" />

            <option name="tcl_mode" value="3" />

            <option name="texture_depth" value="0" />

            <option name="fp_optimization" value="0" />

            <option name="def_max_anisotropy" value="1.0" />

            <option name="no_rast" value="false" />

            <option name="command_buffer_size" value="8" />

            <option name="round_mode" value="0" />

            <option name="dither_mode" value="0" />

            <option name="disable_lowimpact_fallback" value="true" />

            <option name="texture_image_units" value="8" />

            <option name="no_neg_lod_bias" value="false" />

            <option name="disable_s3tc" value="false" />

            <option name="color_reduction" value="1" />

            <option name="vblank_mode" value="1" />

        </application>

    </device>

</driconf>
```

----------

## Yatmai

Akurat TuxRacer mi śmiga na otwartych driverach, ale dzięki za hinta, może coś zwojuję  :Wink: 

----------

## sir KAT

Czytam o Waszych problemach i oczom nie wierzę, teraz mam Radeona HD3850 wcześniej miałem 8500 i nigdy takich problemów. Ale compiza nie używam.

----------

## Yatmai

A próbowałeś fglrx + UT2004?  :Smile: 

----------

## sir KAT

Nie, ale np Quake4 i Doom3.

----------

## rampage7

Irytacja moja sięgnęła zeniutu  :Wink:  Sprzedaję badziewie póki jeszcze w cenie.

hehe - jak sprzedam to będę mógł dopisać [SOLVED] do wątku  :Wink:  Mam gdzieś czekanie na otwarte sterowniki, skoro po roku wydajność R500 z Mesą to jest śmiech na sali. Jak czytam, że programowanie dla R600/770 jest o wiele trudniejsze to optymizmem nie wieje.

Za pół roku Nvidia będzie miała szybki sterownik z Opengl 3.0, a posiadacze ATI będą się cieszyć z wydajności 3D otwartego sterownika na poziomie chipsetów Intela i być może z automatycznie rozwiązanej sprawy xvideo  :Wink:  O zamkniętym to nawet nie mówię, bo przy obecnym tempie występowania regresji szacuję, że stanie się on kompletnie nieużywalny za jakieś 3, no może 4 wydania  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Cwaniak, ja karty z lapka niestety nie sprzedam  :Wink: 

----------

## R3dh34d

 *sir KAT wrote:*   

> Czytam o Waszych problemach i oczom nie wierzę, teraz mam Radeona HD3850 wcześniej miałem 8500 i nigdy takich problemów. Ale compiza nie używam.

 

Ja w sumie tez mam HD3850 i narazie Gentoo jest jedynym systemem, na ktorym mi sie udalo zrobic fglrx i 3D bez problemow wg poradnika z wiki.

14k FPS

Pod Debianem to matko boska...

----------

## rampage7

 *R3dh34d wrote:*   

>  *sir KAT wrote:*   Czytam o Waszych problemach i oczom nie wierzę, teraz mam Radeona HD3850 wcześniej miałem 8500 i nigdy takich problemów. Ale compiza nie używam. 
> 
> Ja w sumie tez mam HD3850 i narazie Gentoo jest jedynym systemem, na ktorym mi sie udalo zrobic fglrx i 3D bez problemow wg poradnika z wiki.
> 
> 14k FPS
> ...

 

To że mi się udało to nie dziwne. Dziwne, gdyby się nie udało. Bynajmniej nie spodziewałem się porażki, bo zanim kupiłem kartę słyszałem, że podobno wiele się zmieniło w kwestii sterowników ATi. Ładne kilka lat temu (gdy Geforce 1 był na topie) zaczynałem swoją przygodę z Linuksem. Pamiętam, że już wtedy bez problemu, korzystając z instalatora Nvidii, nie wiedząc o Linuksie kompletnie niczego, zainstalowałem ich własnościowy sterownik pod Mandrake. To pokazuje ile lat w tyle jest ATi ze swoim sterownikiem jeśli dziś doświadczeni użytkownicy mają problemy z instalacją, podczas gdy nvidię zainstalować potrafił każdy już wieki temu.

Jak widzę ten ich CCC, zarówno pod windows jak i pod Linuksem to płakać mi się chce. Już na sam widok tego ustrojstwa brzydkiego robi mi się źle, nie mówiąc już o funkcjonalności. Ahhh - i ten przycinający Compiz. Pomijając tę maksymalizację o której tu pisałem od początku. Ale tu nawet przesuwanie okna generuje małe przycięcie co kilka sekund. Pod Nvidią, na 10 razy gorszej karcie (7300GT) można żonglować oknem z filmem hd 1080i z włączonym efektem woobly windows po dwóch ekranach o sumarycznej rozdzielczości 2560x1024. To nie robi wrażenia na sterowniku tej karty, ani xorg.

Gdyby jeszcze nvidia uniknęła tej wpadki z KDE4. Ale nawet z tą wpadką (już poprawioną) są o całe lata świetlne przed AMD/ATi w kwestii sterowników dla Linuksa.

A - i jeszcze coś. Używa ktoś z Was DDCControl? To program do modyfikacji ustawień monitora bez użycia przycisków na nim. Jestem na niego skazany, gdyż mój monitor ma tylko przycisk "power" (samsung 173p+). Oczywiście na Nvidii wszystko automagicznie działało. Na ATi oczywiście można zapomnieć o takowej funkcjonalności  :Wink:  Muszę podpiąć monitor do laptopa by zmienić ustawienia jasności czy kolorów  :Very Happy:  Wyyypas.Nic tylko brać ATi.

----------

## Raku

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> Gdyby jeszcze nvidia uniknęła tej wpadki z KDE4. Ale nawet z tą wpadką (już poprawioną) są o całe lata świetlne przed AMD/ATi w kwestii sterowników dla Linuksa.

 

a kiedy poprawili?

bo ja musiałem wczoraj wyciągnąć mojego GF6600GT i wsadzić wygrzebanego z szafy R9550, żeby pod KDE4.1 móc pracować (mam do tego 1,5 GB RAM i Athlon XP 1600+).

GF - efekty pulpitu w KDE działały rewelacyjnie, ale 2D było koszmarne.

ATI - 2D działa zadowalająco, ale przy efektach pulpitu się już tnie (więc musiałem wyłączyć).

 *Quote:*   

> A - i jeszcze coś. Używa ktoś z Was DDCControl? To program do modyfikacji ustawień monitora bez użycia przycisków na nim. Jestem na niego skazany, gdyż mój monitor ma tylko przycisk "power" (samsung 173p+). Oczywiście na Nvidii wszystko automagicznie działało. Na ATi oczywiście można zapomnieć o takowej funkcjonalności  Muszę podpiąć monitor do laptopa by zmienić ustawienia jasności czy kolorów  Wyyypas.Nic tylko brać ATi.

 

Kiedyś w pracy używałem (ten sam monitor, karta ATI R9250SE) - działało bez problemów. Ale to było ok. 2 lat temu.

----------

## rampage7

Próbowałeś 177.70 BETA?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 177.70 (BETA) for Linux x86/x86-64 released
> 
> Changes since 177.68:
> ...

 

----------

## Raku

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> Próbowałeś 177.70 BETA?

 

jeszcze nie  :Smile: . Właśnie zbudowałem pakiety, ale z instalacja poczekam pewnie do jutra (muszę wsadzić jeszcze GF to obudowy).

Z tego co czytałem na forum nvidii, są z ta wersją jeszcze jakieś problemy. Dam znać, jak osobiście przetestuję.

----------

## rampage7

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *rampage7 wrote:*   Próbowałeś 177.70 BETA? 
> 
> jeszcze nie . Właśnie zbudowałem pakiety, ale z instalacja poczekam pewnie do jutra (muszę wsadzić jeszcze GF to obudowy).
> 
> Z tego co czytałem na forum nvidii, są z ta wersją jeszcze jakieś problemy. Dam znać, jak osobiście przetestuję.

 

ja też chyba się dzisiaj nie oprę pokusie założenia jakiegoś chłodzenia na 6600GT (chwilowo został bez  :Wink:  ) i sprawdzenia jak sprawy się mają

----------

## Raku

no to moja krótka recenzja: syf.

Jest lepiej, niż było z 177.6(7- :Cool: , ale:

- firefox działa płynnie tylko przy ustawieniu InitialPixmapPlacement=0

- niestety, wówczas kwin wywala się po włączeniu efektów pulpitu.

- InitialPixmapPlacement=2 działa w miarę ok z efektami pulpitu, ale przełączanie tabów w firefoksie wymaga osoby o duuuużej cierpliwości (nie ma błysku ciupagi, jest ciężarne krówsko).

- cały czas mam wrażenie, że w 2D (przy wyłączonych efektach pulpitu) mój R9550 nadal chodził żwawiej.

----------

## rampage7

 *Raku wrote:*   

> no to moja krótka recenzja: syf.
> 
> Jest lepiej, niż było z 177.6(7-, ale:
> 
> - firefox działa płynnie tylko przy ustawieniu InitialPixmapPlacement=0
> ...

 

Czyli i tak kicha. Grrrr. Wpadłem jeszcze na taki złoty pomysł, żeby wsadzić dwie karty graficzne - monitor i tak wybiera sobie właściwe wejście. I tak w windows po prostu wyłączyć Geforce, a pod Linuksem nie instalować ATI  :Wink:  W sumie 2x pci-e mam, więc dlaczego by tego nie spróbować wykorzystać. W sumie nawet za 600zł z Nvidii nie da się kupić karty która stoi na poziomie 4850 w 3D z włączonym FSAA. Chwilowo jednak ATi zostaje, tym bardziej, że tej jesieni będzie w co grać (FarCry2, GTA4...  :Wink:  ) a bez efektów 2D pod Linuksem da się przeżyć.

----------

